# Mississippi?????



## warthog

I was wondering if there was anyone on here in Mississippi, especially northeast Mississippi?


----------



## Harleys Dad

I am in north Ms ,70 miles from Memphis.


----------



## leehljp

Harleys Dad said:


> I am in north Ms ,70 miles from Memphis.



Hey Harley's Dad, I live in Tunica! Shucks, I was born in Clarksdale and still visit Clarksdale regularly (I have kin folks there)! 

How long have you been pen turning?

Ken, You live in Blue Springs. Do you work at the Toyota plant? I just returned home a year ago from living in Japan for the past 26 years, and the last 7 in Toyota City. I lived a neighborhood filled with Toyota mid level management and engineers, and I speak and read and write fair Japanese.

I still haven't got my shop up and running. My lathe is together but I don't have a table assembled to put on to turn anything. And I can't find half my turning tools as they are sell boxed up. It seems like there is a pen turner in New Albany. Oh yes, Tim Seger. He goes by tseger on this forum. 

Click here for the last thread that he started, but he has posted to other threads since that thread.


----------



## Harleys Dad

*clarksdale*

Hank i might know you,this is Doc Bolm.


----------



## GrantH

I live in Hattiesburg, and there is another turner in South Mississippi near the coast as well. Have yet to meet up with him though I know he does bowl working and such.


----------



## GrantH

Anyone else in the area? I'm wanting to take a class or 5 with someone far more experienced than myself if possible. I'd like to work into turning kitless pens so I don't have to buy kits all the time.


----------



## GoatRider

GrantH said:


> Anyone else in the area? I'm wanting to take a class or 5 with someone far more experienced than myself if possible. I'd like to work into turning kitless pens so I don't have to buy kits all the time.



I've never turned one myself, but I don't think people turn kitless pens for purposes of saving money.


----------



## GrantH

GoatRider said:


> GrantH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else in the area? I'm wanting to take a class or 5 with someone far more experienced than myself if possible. I'd like to work into turning kitless pens so I don't have to buy kits all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never turned one myself, but I don't think people turn kitless pens for purposes of saving money.
Click to expand...


Maybe not, but i'm not able to turn anything unless I order a bunch of kits. It seems like ordering clips and nibs would be a little more cost effective than 20 dollar kits 10 at a time. I could be wrong.  Either way i'd like to learn.


----------



## GrantH

Anyone else around these parts???


----------



## bitshird

I'm not far from Corinth, only I'm in Tennessee, Adamsville to be precise, we have a North Alabama - Mississippi and Tennessee Local chapter, There are quite a few turners in Northern Alabama but only one or two of us in Tennessee, and you would be welcome to join our informal little group. Once in a while we meet over at Redstone Arsenal in the Hobby shop to turn pens for the troops. and occasionally at one of the members shops in Alabama.


----------



## SGM Retired

Hey Ken, hope all is going well. Keith is trying to get a March meeting put together, be sure to chime in on the post if you can make it. We are going for a Saturday so it won't be on Redstone Arsenal. Maybe some of our Mississippi turners could make a day trip out of it and come visit a spell.


----------



## GrantH

I'd love to, but anywhere in or around TN is 5+ hours from me. Birmingham is roughly 4 hours, Memphis being 5 or 6. 

I'd love to catch up with some of you guys, but travel is limited because of my 8-5 torture chamber called work!  If anything is able to be brought even within 3 hours or so of me, i'll load up the lathe and come hang out. I'd be willing to attempt setting things up if there is more than just a couple willing to travel.


----------



## dbledsoe

GrantH - I know the thread is pretty old, but if you are still looking for turners send me a PM and I will tell you the ones I know.
I live in Raleigh, about 50 miles from you.


----------



## flyitfast

Sure sounds like a need for the *ZIP Code...............*in the Member information and a way to sort it!!   Old subject but still pertinent.
gordon


----------



## JustmeinMS

I am in Brookhaven which is about 45 minutes south of Jackson.


----------



## dbledsoe

Magnolia Woodturners meets once each month to talk about turning. It's not specifically about pens, but pens are part of it. We have been meeting in Mendenhall on the third Saturday of the month. Anyone interested PM me and I will get you the details. I would like to have a penturner's group if we could get several people within driving distance. We could alternate meeting at each other's locations. You may need to get shots if you come to my shop, because it is kind of messy.


----------



## homemade

*December Meeting*

I am planning on hosting a December meeting in N. Alabama around 12/7 or 12/14 at my home.  I posted it today in the Local chapter under the Alabama club. We are always looking for Newbies or anyone that is interested in penturning.  This meeting, I will be demonstrating the vacuum system.


----------

